# Basic Modding Tutorial?



## Luke-sKewb (Nov 25, 2018)

I'm Looking to get into modding and I don't know what I need, and how to start modding. can anyone show me some links and or what I need?


----------



## greentgoatgal (Nov 25, 2018)

Nathan Wilson has some pretty basic tutorials.


----------



## Luke-sKewb (Nov 25, 2018)

cool thanks


----------

